# Lan oder W-Lan Datenübertragungsgeschwindigkeit



## dean_1311 (19. Februar 2009)

*Lan oder W-Lan Datenübertragungsgeschwindigkeit*

*Maaahlzeeeit!

Frage: Wo habe ich eine besser Datenübertragungsgeschwindigkeit?
**Lan per Kabel oder Wireless???

**Kabel kann ja 100 Mbit/sek. schaffen
Draft n bis zu 300 Mbit/sek.

Theorie:
Wenn ich angenommen DSL 6000 habe, ist es dann nicht egal, da es eh nur 6 Mb/ sek schafft?

Wenn ich per Lan Kabel an einen  W-Lan Router gehe kann der doch eigentlich auch nur noch 100 MBit/sek statt 300Mbit/sek schaffen, da das Kabel nicht mehr hergibt?

Klärt mich auf!!!
*


----------



## fadade (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lan oder W-Lan Datenübertragungsgeschwindigkeit*

also bei DSL 6000 ist es eh egal!

aber ansonsten biste mit Kabel besser bedient, wenn du weit weg vom Router bist, da der Speed dann runter geht (WLAN)

aber wenn du näher dran bist, kann es per WLAN mehr Speed geben


----------



## dean_1311 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lan oder W-Lan Datenübertragungsgeschwindigkeit*

ja aber es gibt ja max. DSL 32000 oder so, heißt also ich brauche dann auch 32 Mbit/sek um es voll zu nutzen ?

Man beachte die anderen Fragen


----------



## fadade (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lan oder W-Lan Datenübertragungsgeschwindigkeit*

das stimmt (is also egal), aber bald gibt's auch 50 Mbit/s -> haben die Politiker endlich ma beschlossen  


wenn du kannst, dann nimm lieber ein Kabel -> keine/ sehr sehr wenige Verbindungsfehler


----------



## AMD64X2-User (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lan oder W-Lan Datenübertragungsgeschwindigkeit*



> aber bald gibt's auch 50 Mbit/s -> haben die Politiker endlich ma beschlossen


Jop wenn die Telekom mitspielt!


----------



## dean_1311 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lan oder W-Lan Datenübertragungsgeschwindigkeit*

Dann wäre doch aber ein 300MBit/sek. Wlan-Router (n) sinnlos, da ich vom Splitter zum Router sowieso per Lankabel gehe und das nur 100Mbit/sek. übertragt???


----------



## Nunuhainz (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lan oder W-Lan Datenübertragungsgeschwindigkeit*

Die 300 Mbit sind für internen W-LAN Datenverkehr sinnvoll.
Da kann man mal schnell n paar Gigabyte umherschaufeln.....


----------



## neophyte1337 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lan oder W-Lan Datenübertragungsgeschwindigkeit*

Ich galube hier kennt keiner den Unterscheid von BIT und BYTE oder?

Byte ? Wikipedia

Grundlegend 8 Bit sind 1 Byte.


----------



## Chron-O-John (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lan oder W-Lan Datenübertragungsgeschwindigkeit*

Also ich würde dir Kabel empfehlen, wenn du die Wahl hast. Eventuell gleich Gigabit Ethernet, sonst ärgerst dich in einem Jahr, dasst es nicht gleich gemacht hast.

Wenn du Wlan wählst (was ja auch seine Vorteile hat) würde ich auf jeden Fall (so dein Budget ausreicht) 300 Mbit (oder schneller) nehmen, da ja netto soviso die Übertragungsrate viel schlechter ist.

Aber wie gesagt, kabel währe das Beste, vor allem Gigabit, da hat man schon mal schnell was im Lan herumkopiert.


----------



## Gutewicht (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lan oder W-Lan Datenübertragungsgeschwindigkeit*



dean_1311 schrieb:


> *Maaahlzeeeit!
> 
> Frage: Wo habe ich eine besser Datenübertragungsgeschwindigkeit?
> **Lan per Kabel oder Wireless???
> ...



Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen...


----------



## dean_1311 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lan oder W-Lan Datenübertragungsgeschwindigkeit*

Jo passt

Habe mir inzwischen am WE einen Router gekauft und nutze ihn uber einen 1GB Leitung... Später nutze ich ihn noch parallel im Wlan für ein Notebook!


----------

